# Διάφορα Προιόντα > UPS & Πηγές Τροφοδοσίας >  τροφοδοτικο pc δεν ανοιγει...

## Panοs

εχω ενα τροφοδοτικο απο pc το οποιο οταν το πηρα ηταν τελειως νεκρο...
αλλαξα ασφαλεια και διοδους ανορθωσεις γιατι ειχαν καει....
ειχαν καει επίσης και τα τρανζίστορ υσχιος...
φοραγε τα mje13007....
επειδή δεν ειχα τα ιδια τρανσιστορ εβαλα bu407....
στο datasheet του bu407 λεει fast swiching speed οποτε πιστεύω οτι κανει... :Confused1: 
το τροφοδοτικο ομως δεν ξεκινάει...
βγαζει μονο 5 βολτ στο s.b....
αλλαξα και τα δυο ολοκληρωμένα αλλα τιποτα....
του εβαλα και μια αντίσταση 27ωμ μεταξυ κοκκινου και μαυρου καλωδιου αλλα τιποτα....
τι μπορω να κανω για να το φτιαξω??

----------


## ezizu

Ας ξεκινήσουμε από τα απλά και μιας και δεν το αναφέρεις να το διευκρινίσουμε.
 Έχεις ενώσει το πράσινο καλώδιο με ένα από τα μαύρα καλώδια;

----------


## qazwsx

Φιλε Πανο ποσο σου εχει κοστισει μεχρι τωρα?
και σε ρωταω γιατι ισως να μην αξιζει να ασχοληθεις καθαρα απο οικονομικη πλευρα μιας
και ενα καινουργιο τροφοδοτικο δεν στοιχιζει πανω απο 20 με 25 ευρω

----------


## νεκταριοος

Φιλε Πανο για σου. μην μου πεις οτι θα το βαλεις ξανα πανω στο πσ το τροφοδοτικο αυτο? θα μου πεις ρε φιλαρακι και τι σενοιαζει εσενα? σωστα. 
1)τα παλμοτροφοδοτικα γι πσ ειναι κατασκευασμενα με ωρες λειτουργειας π.χ. 100.000 ωρες μολις τις περασει ολα μα ολα τα εξα ρτιματα του εχουν ψηθει
2)δεν αξιζει να παιζουμε με την ζωη της μητρηκης μας .
3)πιστευω επιδη τα ιδια καποτε εκανα και εγω αλλα χωρις να τα βαζω σε πσ ειναι χαμενος χρονος ,μονο η τρομαρα που παιρνεις απο το μπαμ  :Lol:

----------


## νεκταριοος

Α και δεν ρωτησα ειναι καποιο αξιολογο τροφοδοτικο? κορσαιρ ενερμαξ π.χ

----------


## Papas00zas

MJE 13007=BUT56A

----------


## Panοs

παιδια σας ευχαριστω ολους για τις απαντησεις....
ναι εχω βραχυκυκλωσει το πρασινο με ενα μαυρο...
δεν μου εχει κοστισει τιποτα γιατι πηγα σε ενα μαγαζι που επισκευαζει υπολογυστες και πηρα δυο καμενα τροφοδοτικα..
οποτε ξυλονω απο το ενα και βαζω στο αλλο...
δεν εχω σκοπο αν το βλαω στο pc....
θελω να φτιαξω ενα απο τα δυο και να το βαλω σε εναν ενισχυτη...
το τροφοδοτικο ειναι της lamtech...
δημητρη λες να φταινε τα τρανσιστορ που εβαλα?

----------


## qazwsx

Φιλε μου Πανο ανεβασε μια φωτογραφια για να σε βοηθησουμε παραπανω...

----------


## Papas00zas

Όχι, αλλά σίγουρα ΔΕΝ είναι τα σωστα....πριν 2 μηνες εκανα επισκευή σε 4 ACE τροφοδοτικά και τα 2 εξ'αυτών είχαν κάψει τα ιδια τρανζίστορ. Την αντιστοιχία την βρήκα σε βιβλίο ημιαγωγών. 
Επίσης είναι άλλα 2-3 που το ενα ξεκναει με BUV και τα άλλα 2 είναι με BUT νομίζω. Παντως ξεκίνα απο εκεί. Βάλε και καμια φωτογραφία να το δούμε-εφόσον είναι καλό, λογικα θα αξίζει μια επισκευή. 
Συνήθως χαλάνε οι ηλ/κοί στην έξοδο απο θερμοκρασία και σκάνε ή φουσκώνουν. Αυτά όμως θα τα δούμε στην πορεία. Αρχικά ας επικεντρωθούμε στο τι υπάρχει πριν των μετασχηματιστών. 
Δες για καμένες αντιστάσεις και έλεγξε τα ημιαγωγά. 
Όλοι οι έλεγχοι γίνονται με ωμόμετρο. Για τα ημιαγωγά θα χρησιμοποιήσεις αναλογικό στη θέση  X1 ή δες αν έχει ανάλοη θέση στον επιλογέα. Με ψηφιακό τα πράγματα είναι ακόμη ευκολότερα.

υγ οι μ/τ των παλμ/τικών πολύ σπάνια παρουσιάζουν βλάβες-κι αν εχουν, συνήθως θα έχουν σκάσει ή θα είναι μαυρισμένοι εξωτερικά-και αυτό το γράφω διότι πολλοί εσφαλμένα πιστεύουν ότι είναι χαλασμένοι, ενω δεν έχουν τίποτα .

----------


## FILMAN

Στο πρωτεύον του παλμοτροφοδοτικού έχεις 325V, εσύ στη θέση των MJE13007 που αντέχουν 400V έβαλες BU407 που αντέχουν μόνο 150V;

----------


## xsterg

και εγω θα ελεγα να το δει καποιος απο καθαρα τεχνοοικονομικη αποψη οτι δεν αξιζει να ασχοληθεις. αξιζει μονο να ασχοληθει καποιος αν ειναι να πειραματιστει μονο για να μαθει. θεωρω οτι ακομη και αν επισκευαστει με οποιοδηποτε κοστος οτι η αξιοπιστια του ειναι ηδη χαμηλη και δεν συνιστω την τροφοδοτηση κανενος κυκλωματος. ειδικα τωρα που τα τροφοδοτικα ξεκινανε απο 10€.

----------


## capacity

> και εγω θα ελεγα να το δει καποιος απο καθαρα τεχνοοικονομικη αποψη οτι δεν αξιζει να ασχοληθεις. αξιζει μονο να ασχοληθει καποιος αν ειναι να πειραματιστει μονο για να μαθει. θεωρω οτι ακομη και αν επισκευαστει με οποιοδηποτε κοστος οτι η αξιοπιστια του ειναι ηδη χαμηλη και δεν συνιστω την τροφοδοτηση κανενος κυκλωματος. ειδικα τωρα που τα τροφοδοτικα ξεκινανε απο 10€.


1000 φορές προτιμότερο ένα επισκευασμένο τροφοδοτικό από κάποιον με γνώσεις και εμπειρία πάνω σε αυτά παρά ένα τροφοδοτικό "καινούριο" με 15 ευρώ, όπως αυτό:

http://www.e-shop.gr/force-fo26xd-500w-psu-p-PER.641603

Αν ξέρεις τι πυκνωτές να βάλεις και τι να προσέξεις σε ένα τροφοδοτικό που πέφτει στα χέρια σου είτε για επισκευή είτε για απόσυρση, μπορείς να το κάνεις να σου κρατήσει για πάνω από 10 χρόνια.. Και όταν χαλάσει λογικά το πρώτο που θα το προδώσει θα είναι ο ανεμιστήρας... όπου κι εκεί μπορείς να τον αλλάξεις με έναν ball bearing ή να βάλεις ειδικό λιπαντικό στον sleeve bearing που έχουν τα πιο πολλά φτηνά.

----------

Papas00zas (29-12-14)

----------


## xsterg

> 1000 φορές προτιμότερο ένα επισκευασμένο τροφοδοτικό από κάποιον με γνώσεις και εμπειρία πάνω σε αυτά παρά ένα τροφοδοτικό "καινούριο" με 15 ευρώ, όπως αυτό:
> 
> http://www.e-shop.gr/force-fo26xd-500w-psu-p-PER.641603
> 
> Αν ξέρεις τι πυκνωτές να βάλεις και τι να προσέξεις σε ένα τροφοδοτικό που πέφτει στα χέρια σου είτε για επισκευή είτε για απόσυρση, μπορείς να το κάνεις να σου κρατήσει για πάνω από 10 χρόνια.. Και όταν χαλάσει λογικά το πρώτο που θα το προδώσει θα είναι ο ανεμιστήρας... όπου κι εκεί μπορείς να τον αλλάξεις με έναν ball bearing ή να βάλεις ειδικό λιπαντικό στον sleeve bearing που έχουν τα πιο πολλά φτηνά.



εχω αντιθετη αποψη. το πρωτο που θα χαλασει μπορει να μην ειναι ο ανεμιστηρας. ειδικα αν το τροφοδοτικο σου δεν εχει ανεμιστηρα. εγω προσωπικα δεν θα επαιζα με την αξιοπιστια ενος επισκευασμενου σε σχεση με ενα νεο τροφοδοτικο.

----------

